# Glenwood wave!



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I was at the wave with two guys who said they watched some douche in a project X getting worked while attempting to surf. He suddenly pulled up to the back of the cement, jumped out and threw the wood downstream. At those flows, 1900-2500 the wood really helps and that change was pretty terrible. Fortunately now the water is too high for that wave anyway so not such a big deal. PS - as of today the wave on river right is flushy, fast, front surfing. Fun but no moves are gonna happen. The other side is almost coming in, needs a little more water though. Probably would stick to Shoshone/Barrel if you are in Glenwood. 

Note to wave users: don't be a D-bag! Don't make changes to a feature unless you are certain you know what you are doing AND you have asked around and everyone thinks its a good idea!

Second Note: I live right nearby the wave now and will be sure get the wood situation sorted when flows come back down in fall.


----------

